# Brauche Profi Meinung



## Mila2o (21. Juli 2022)

Liebe Angel Experten, diese alten Angeln habe ich geerbt.

Folgende Beschriftungen auf einigen Ruten:

20-40g "Master" Nr. 130a, 3,00m / 15758 - Jam Gerat Qualität

Noris Shakespeare, Dunamic 210, Länge 2,10m Bestellnummer 1557

Wibo, H. Fleige Hannover, 30 /3.60m

Kann ich alle mit zum Flohmarkt nehmen oder ist ein seltenes, Sammlerstück dabei? Oder was sich bei ebay evtl. mehr lohnen würde. Danke im Voraus, LG Sarah


----------



## eiszeit (22. Juli 2022)

Hallo Sarah,

die DAM Master könntest über ebay anbieten, die geht günstig zum versenden.
Die anderen Flohmarkt.
Schreib die noch ne PN


----------

